# Pronunciation of abbreviated cognitive functions



## Carmine Ermine (Mar 11, 2012)

I thought people would read them like words, for example saying SeTi would be as in the star "Tau Seti"

Overall the e is pronounced "e(hh)" and the "i" is pronounced "ee".


----------

